# A Gingery Lathe



## lazylathe (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi All,

Something i found whilst scouring the for sales for a metal lathe!
This will set the metal lathe purchase back, but i could not resist this antique!!
It is a Gingery Lathe.
All cast and built by hand except for the bed, which is cold rolled steel.
All other parts are cast in sand molds and finished by hand.
It has auto feed in both direction and 3 speeds.
Want to get a QCTP for it someday...
Needs some tuning and TLC and will never be as accurate as a shop bought metal lathe but it is pretty cool!!!

Let me know what you think!

Andrew


----------



## Parson (Dec 22, 2010)

It's painted in Grizzly light green too.


----------



## bobjackson (Dec 22, 2010)

Congratulations. What a find.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 23, 2010)

I would like a lathe like that for cutting internal & external threads in/on wood. Have not had much joy using my hand thread chasing set. 

http://books.google.com/books?id=I9...EwAQ#v=onepage&q=cutting wood threads&f=false

Great find, good luck with it.


----------



## DurocShark (Dec 23, 2010)

That's a beautiful lathe. Nice find!


----------



## Rangertrek (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice find on that lathe.


----------



## glycerine (Dec 23, 2010)

awesome!  I bought several of Gingery's books years ago and was recently given a homemade charcoal foundry, so maybe I will actually get around to making one of these!


----------

